# What are good "long" stories?



## bentleydev (Nov 5, 2012)

I've always been a fan of long stories personally, and was wondering what long epics are worth reading. I prefer BBW or SSBBW, but all are welcome.


----------



## zxc098 (Nov 5, 2012)

search for tank ass, i wrote it that very long and most people think its very good.

unfortunettely it is not quite finished and i haven't gotten around to finishing it but will one day


----------



## Imp (Nov 6, 2012)

Something's Gotta Give is quite long and has been well-received.


----------



## mp7251 (Nov 6, 2012)

Unexplained additions, Abundant Allison (both Dimensions), Potbelly Pa (Fantasy Feeder)


----------



## maltesefalcon (Nov 7, 2012)

Many of mine are quite long.
Whether they are good us up to you to decide.

The Fat and the Furious could possibly be the longest story on this site. Not sure though.

Just search for maltesefalcon and you'll get them here.


----------



## snr6424 (Nov 7, 2012)

Voluptuous Ladies is a great long story

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41796


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Nov 8, 2012)

By far my favorite long BBW story is "Gaining Confidence" by Charisa:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9810&


----------



## acadm (Nov 8, 2012)

the "alice" series, by mollycoddles. probably one of the great "long" stories of all time. http://www.angelfire.com/weird2/mcoddles/stories.html. More sections are available here or on fantasy feeder. Also check out "The Trainer" by Uncle Jack and "Coming Home" by dan422 (forgetting his name)


----------



## Lardibutts (Nov 9, 2012)

For me three of the best classic long stories in the Dims library are: 
Wilson Barber's "The Weight Loss Camp" 
"Cakes and Innocence" by Caloriequest and
"Hotel New Orleans" by Casso

The last long story I posted was "Chocolate Lovers"


----------

